# molinism and middle knowledge



## yeutter (Jun 8, 2006)

Travis Campbell has published an article on Molinism and Middle knowledge in a recent issue of the Westminster Theological Journal. Is this article available online anywhere?


----------



## yeutter (Aug 27, 2006)

Prof. Campbell's article, Middle Knowledge, a Reformed Critique can be found at:

http://www.monergism.com/thethreshold/articles/onsite/Middle_Knowledge.pdf

[Edited on 8-27-2006 by yeutter]


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 27, 2006)

You answer your own question two months later.


----------



## yeutter (Aug 27, 2006)

Found a link to it on a thomist site

[Edited on 8-28-2006 by yeutter]


----------

